# does having family in usa help with getting Visa?



## mshep10 (Nov 7, 2008)

i have family ho already live in the USA would that help with getting a Visa??
i dont have any trade or a degree


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mshep10 said:


> i have family ho already live in the USA would that help with getting a Visa??
> i dont have any trade or a degree


You need to give us the family members' relationships to you and their immigration status in the US to answer your question.

Your educational qualifications are irrelevant for family sponsorship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be aware, too, that if your family members are eligible to support your visa application, they will need to agree to support you financially while you are getting yourself established (and will probably be asked to prove that they have the means to do so).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kaizen (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone- (1st post) May I jump in on this thread?- 

I too, am like the poster and wish to go over to the states and also have family over there- a large amount of family in fact- several aunts and uncles -two of which are big employers in the states. (NY) My u.s relations were all born in the states. My Irish grandma's sister emigrated in her 20's and raised her whole family over in long island.

Please advise how I go about Family sponsership and how long it would take approximately and how much does it cost.

Please note- although my relatives are in NY- my intention is to relocate to OC and become a property realter. I also currently hold a 6yr B1/B2 visa.

Any advice/insight appreciated.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Only mothers, fathers, siblings, and children, I'm afraid. Aunts, uncles, and cousins used to count (as the block across from me as a child, with its string of Italian immigrants, proved).


----------



## kaizen (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you very much for your reply- does this mean the end of the road for me then?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kaizen said:


> Thank you very much for your reply- does this mean the end of the road for me then?


It means you will have to get your act together - get an education, have a couple of years of job experience and then look at the situation.


----------



## mshep10 (Nov 7, 2008)

my family are uncles and antie etc not mum dad or sisters!! have quite a lot ove there who hav ither moved from uk or ar born there???


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mshep10 said:


> my family are uncles and antie etc not mum dad or sisters!! have quite a lot ove there who hav ither moved from uk or ar born there???


No family sponsorship there.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And quantity doesn't count. They also have to be citizens, not people on green cards.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> And quantity doesn't count. They also have to be citizens, not people on green cards.


Permenant residents can sponsor some family members. Not as many as USCs, though, and there are long waits in all categories.


----------



## Garethmc (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes definitely, family always helps!!


----------

